# What kind of boots do you wear?



## ErinCooley (Apr 4, 2008)

I had a pair of Magnums that I did all of my clinicals in.  They were like mini-torture devices.  The steel toes made my toenails ache and my feet hurt so bad by the end of the shift.

I finally had to trash them and ordered a pair of Danner Telson side-zip 8".  So far they rock, I havent worked in them yet so I may change my attitude.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 4, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> I had a pair of Magnums that I did all of my clinicals in.  They were like mini-torture devices.  The steel toes made my toenails ache and my feet hurt so bad by the end of the shift.
> 
> I finally had to trash them and ordered a pair of Danner Telson side-zip 8".  So far they rock, I havent worked in them yet so I may change my attitude.



Danners rock. The steel toe in my boot (I forgot what the style was) never made me uncomfortable, except for one occasion with extenuating circumstances. My feet hurt like hell after a training I did that involved 3-4 miles of hiking across a 40 or so degree slope... going sideways not up or down the slope. 

Otherwise my boots have stood up to everything I've thrown at them, which is a lot because I do mountain SAR.

The only disadvantage is working in the snow or extreme cold. I have to switch boots out in that occasion because the steel would make my toes freeze.


----------



## Tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

That's awesome because I was just browsing around online trying to figure out which ones to buy! Thanks for the advice


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 4, 2008)

Call me crazy but in all my years, I have never worn a steel toe boot unless it was a fire boot for my bunker gear.

I never had the need and never had a situation where I regretted not having steel toe. None of my coworkers wore them and none of the services or counties I worked for issued them either; they would always issue regular boots.

Personally, I think boots are not needed. Several years I wore regular black shoes that were high enough for ankle support. Very comfortable, and no different than a boot minus you clopping around like a storm trooper.


----------



## Tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

there are some medics/field MICNs that swear that if you don't get steel toe, at least get reinforced ankle protection? I personally wear doc martens at work and to class... but know that I need to invest in something that's at least waterproof or oil-slick resistant?


----------



## medic258 (Apr 5, 2008)

I wear 5.11 ATACs. They are like wearing a pair of Nike's.


----------



## Keith (Apr 5, 2008)

I wear a pair pair of Bates 8i, side zip, composite toe... they are falling apart and less than a year old, don't buy these.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 5, 2008)

Tiffers said:


> That's awesome because I was just browsing around online trying to figure out which ones to buy! Thanks for the advice



If youre gonna buy some online, try www.shoebuy.com.  Using code anniversary08 (until 4/14) you get 20% off (if you miss the date, google shoebuy codes, they always have a 20% off coupon) plus if you register an account, you get an additional 10% off.  They have free shipping and no tax 24/7 and fantastic customer service.  I got my boots for $119.00ish from 180ish.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 5, 2008)

Keith said:


> I wear a pair pair of Bates 8i, side zip, composite toe... they are falling apart and less than a year old, don't buy these.



My old company used to buy us boots each year.  They always bought the bates.  Hate them.  Liked the thourogoods(sp?), comfortable and lasted several years of everyday wear.  

Just got a pair of matterhorn.  Very comfortable but have only had a few days.  

All my duty boots are or have been 8"sidezip.  Never wear steel toes for EMS.  Had some for fire years ago, but only wore when fighting structure fires.  

Try www.sportsmansguide.com for good prices on duty boots.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2008)

I always wear steel toe boots in EMS.  Since I've been in the field, I've had D cylinders dropped on my toes, used my boots as a cot brake (since ours didn't have any), and worked some nasty extrication scenes where I was glad I had the extra protection.


----------



## Paladin (Apr 5, 2008)

Duty Tactical Boot: Bates Enforcer 8inch side zip
Duty Dress Boots: Magnum 4 inch boot or Rocky 8 inch side zip steel toe

So far have had no problems with any of them and I shine them constantly (to the point where there is a sign up sheet in quaters for everyone else)


----------



## Tiffers (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a website to look at the different styles of EMS boots that any of you know about? It seems that everyone swears to a different pair and it's all going over my head with decifering the suggestions


----------



## Webster (Apr 5, 2008)

8" Gore-Tex  Bates for me.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tiffers said:


> Is there a website to look at the different styles of EMS boots that any of you know about? It seems that everyone swears to a different pair and it's all going over my head with decifering the suggestions



Check sites such as galls, www.sportsmansguide.com, www.buyemp.com, etc.  You are looking for duty boots with side zipper.  After time you will find certain brands work best for you.  As to steel toe if not required where you work it's up to your preference, I don't like them so I don't wear them and in all the years with extrication etc have never had a call for them.  Others swear the steel toes saved them.  Now that I wrote this today I'll probably wish I had had on steel toes.  :wacko:


----------



## uselessmedic (Apr 6, 2008)

*Boots*

I wear a pair of bates 8in side zip tactical, so far they have worn well!!!


----------



## *ofLife (Apr 6, 2008)

boots with da fur?


----------



## paramedix (Apr 7, 2008)

I use to have the CATS, but since our company started issuing the Magnum Viper Zip I must compliment them. This is the first type of boot I have used that doesn't slip on oil or gets damaged if you just look at it.

It is very comfortable and very easy to get into during the middle of the night when you get a call out. You just zip it up and off you go.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 7, 2008)

****ies Steel Toe Construction boots, the work great and were fairly cheap. Eventually im gonna upgrade to side zipped ones. My Department requires that we wear steel toed boots.


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Apr 8, 2008)

*Erin, for my clinicals and medic unit internship I wear the Women's Danner Acadia. They are awesome and fit sooo well! (they do not have a steel toe, though). Soory, but I cannot remember which website I got them from, but I think you can google them. They still look so professional even after 2+ years of wear. I just polish them up once in awhile w/ black Danner boot grease, and they look like brand new! *


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 10, 2008)

Personally I would recommend, Ridge Air Tac.  They are a 8 in. with a side zip, steel toe and an air pocket system in the heal much like athletic shoes.  Once broken in they are extremely comfortable.  I have been wearing them for the last five years while in corrections (standing on concrete floors for 16 hrs a day), Private Security, and Law Enforcement.  But the most notable stress I can offer up is I was wearing them when I was involved in a motorcycle accident just over a year ago.  That left me with a skull fracture, fractured ribs, a shattered shoulder, and more  road rash then I care to remember.  The purpose to my little story is after every thing (including my boxers) were cut off of me my boots were the only thing that I could wear home.  I wear them to this day.


----------



## weretiger13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I wear Magnum Stealth II 8" W/ zipper.  They are the most comfortable boots I've ever worn.  I love them.  And they've held up amazingly well considering all the abuse I put them through.


----------



## Tiffers (Apr 10, 2008)

*wowsers!*

Sounds like you were a very lucky trauma team activation.... It sure seems that the boots are about the only thing we save on anyone that comes in for a TTA anymore...


----------



## gcfd_rez31 (Apr 10, 2008)

it *is* a good idea to have steel toed boots.

i've also used them as brakes for the cot, i've had my toes run over by the wheels, pulling them down coming out of the ambulance, and kicked things that i know i would have been saying :censored::censored::censored::censored: if i didn't have steel toed boots....

but i think the next pair of boots i am going to get are the 3003 Warrington Pro 8" Station Boot.

i have a retarded pair right now, but one of the emt's i work with have these and i like them. 
they do have a square-ish toe so if you like the rounded, dont look into them.


----------



## renaissance (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got 5.11 ATAC boots too and they're super comfy.  I can be in them all shift get home and still be comfy in them.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Apr 12, 2008)

I was once told, two things you never skimp on ..... Your eye's and your feet. Spare no expense for both.


Matterhorn boots with Vibram soles. B)


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 12, 2008)

Harley Davidson boots they keep a good polish.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Apr 12, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Harley Davidson boots they keep a good polish.



Now there is a question..... How often does everyone polish and water proof there boots?

I try to polish once a week but almost never water proof them. I do when there new but almost never after that.


----------



## bassman1490 (Apr 12, 2008)

i use timberland 5 in lace up boots and i love them, ive had no problems. im thinking of getting the magnum 8 in zip ups though cause my tims are brown so it doesnt really match.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Apr 12, 2008)

Thoroughgood 8in size zip composite toe.  I'll never buy another pair of these again, their horribly uncomfortable and looks like a frankenstein boot.

I'm looking at a pair of "S.W.A.T" boots from a local EMS dealer.  It's said that they feel like a pair of New Balance shoes, so I'm going to try my luck on them.


----------



## renaissance (Apr 14, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Now there is a question..... How often does everyone polish and water proof there boots?
> 
> I try to polish once a week but almost never water proof them. I do when there new but almost never after that.



Once I built up a great initial shine my boots hold their shine really well so I only need a real quick re-shine once a week.  Only takes 5 or 10 minutes and 1 coat just to get out the every-day scuffs.


----------



## EMTDON970 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Boots*

I have zipper boots and I will never get them again, the damn zippers get stuck.


----------

